# hello everyone...



## kungfugenius (Oct 26, 2009)

Hope all is well with members of this website. Let me begin by stating that I have been intending on joining a martial art since I was the age of 20. Unfortunately i was not able to commit to that due to college as well as constantly changing jobs. I have finally settled down in regards to a career (Police Officer) and a now have a consistent schedule, so I am now ready to purse a martial art. I am 6'3" and weigh 230 lbs, I am currently out of shape but have been in shape most of my life. I live in Queens, New York City and I am currently looking to attend a school somewhere close to home more or less fifteen mintues away (Astoria, Long Island City, Whitestone, Flushing, College Point - for those who know my area). I am fully aware that in order for me to make a decision on what martial art I would finally commit to, I'd have to visit the school and get a feel for it myself. But before I do that, I would appreciate any advice or recommendations on what martial art and/or a martial art school i should consider based on my physical attributes. I am completely open to all types of martial arts that are being offered close to my location however I have narrowed down my search to about ten schools. They range from: MMA schools which have several types of martial arts to offer (BJJ, Muay Thai, kickboxing, JKD etc) and Kung fu (Shaolin, Wing Chun, Wu Shu). I am not looking for professional competitions just sparring within the school I end up choosing and having a life long hobby that would keep me in shape. I am fully aware of what each style emcompasses so don't worry about the details. But what I am more or less looking for are your recommendations based on my physical attributes and if in fact you guys know of any schools in Queens that are indeed solid/professional. Thank You very much for your help and time... kungfugenius


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2009)

There are several good schools in the general area; maybe not a fifteen minute drive, but not too far.  I don't remember the name of one school, but it was unusual in having a scenario room and at least advertised a real good sense of reality.


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello,  For Police Officers....JUDO should be look at...most times wrestling with the bad guys....

Judo?  ....something to check out!   (Jujistu too)

Aloha,


----------



## kungfugenius (Oct 26, 2009)

Ive narrowed it down to these schools, if anyone has anything to say about any of these schools whether it is positive or negative, i would greatly appreciate it!  Kungfugenius

MMA: |::| Combined Martial Arts Academy |::|
JKD/BJJ: NY Martial Arts Academy
BJJ: Lotus Bjj New York
MMA: WELCOME TO NUBREED MARTIAL ARTS ACADEMY
MMA: International Training Center of New York - Mixed Martial Arts in Queens
MMA: Mixed Martial Arts, Muay Thai, Jiu-Jitsu, Jeet Kune Do, Kali at Progressive Martial Arts
MMA: Omni Martial Arts, Self Defense Training, Judo, Jiu Jitsu, Kickboxing and Fitness for Kids and Adults | www.omnimartialartsny.com
Shaolin Kung Fu: Shaolin Temple Overseas Headquarters : Home
Wing Chun Kung Fu: Wing Chun NYC


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome and good luck with what school you decide to go with.  It looks like you've done your homework.


----------



## Tensei85 (Oct 31, 2009)

I would check out a Sifu Tony Chuy, he is an awesome Martial Artist & has a great reputation in the Martial Arts circles. Well at least give it a shot & check it out, of course don't limit your interests based on the referrals you are given. 

Here is his website:

http://www.northernmantis.com/home.html

Some Youtube clips:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn8WWRdA5cI&feature=related


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## kungfugenius (Nov 3, 2009)

Tensei 85....I appreciate your help however I am limited to only locations in Queens and school that offers classes in the morning.  Unfortunately I can't find any one kung fu school that can meet both requirements...I have only found BJJ and MMA schools.  once again, thank you...kungfugenius


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome

And if I remember correctly there is suppose to be a pretty good Shanxi Xingyiquan school on LI someplace and there was a very good Yiquan group somewhere in the city but I am not sure where and there is the Fighthouse for things like Systema and there is NYC Sanda but since I do not live in the area, I only visit from time to time, I have no idea how far any of these are from you.


----------



## pete (Nov 3, 2009)

hi 'genius! 

if you're looking to stay in Queens, i have heard good things about:
http://www.progressivemartialarts.com/ for MMA and FMA and http://www.dachengdao.com/ for CMA

i do not them personally, but had a friend who trained for a while at one, and a student who came to me from the other, and both had positive things to say.

of course, plenty of opportunities if you want to venture downtown, or an excellent option here: http://www.silkwindstudio.com if you make a 30 minute drive out to Long Island - my school!

Pete.


----------



## kungfugenius (Nov 3, 2009)

Pete...I already checked out Progressive unfotunately the only class they have that fits my schedule is MMA, I am currently looking for one marital art to be my foundation martial art.   I did however email the kung fu school because it is extremely close to my location (but based on their schedule on their website, they aren't offering any morning classes).  Hopefully I'll get some good news somewhere...
thanks for your help...kungfugenius


----------

